# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Modeling, Design, Scanners >  How do I draw this in 3d?

## Reinoud

Hi all, I'm a noob when it comes to 3D printing. I'm a mechanic and I want to design some very specific tools to make certain jobs easier and more consistent. We have a 3d printer at work and I want to start designing my own little contraptions so they do exactly what I want. The people responsible for the 3D printer aren't very experienced and I basically want to show up with a Usb-stick asking "could you just print this file for me?". Nothing fancy at all, just really basic parts. At the moment I'm trying to create a guide to help me cut plastic glue tips to a certain shape. I have done some 3d drawing in Sketchup in the past, but nothing overly complicated. I've also tried Tinkercad, Freecad and Fusion 360 but I just can't figure out how to create the object I have in my head.

In the pictures you can see the original part, the second picture is similar to the wanted result.

I want to create some sort of sleeve where I can insert the uncut glue tip, which is basically a cone. I want to have a guide to make the V-shaped cut. I need a surface to lay my knife against and make a controlled cut, holding the knife at a 45° angle.So far I managed to draw the original tip in 3D but I can't find out how to create the surfaces at the 45° angle onto the conical shape at the exact position I need. I'm pretty stuck at the moment and in need of some input from people who are better at this  :Smile:  

Any ideas on how I should approach this design? Thanks for the help.

----------


## dexyweescot

hey, send me what you have and ill complete it

----------


## Reinoud

Thanks for the offer. I can't find out how to share my file with you. I'm using the personal version of Fusion 360.

----------


## dexyweescot

Export it as an archive file. I think it's the top option. Save it locally then send me the file in a message bud.

----------


## dexyweescot

see attached bud

----------


## curious aardvark

Have you tried openscad ? 
your part would take about 3 minutes and 4 lines to design. 

Plus you could make it parametric.

For practical things openscad is probably the best and easiest to use. 

You don't draw anything you just tell the program what you want and it does it for you. 
With the added bonus that it only makes solid models that are suitable for 3d printing. 


Does the v-cut in the tip go all the way through the tip, or is it just on the one side ? 
The pictures really don't make it clear.
sketch-up - not so much :-)

----------


## Reinoud

> Export it as an archive file. I think it's the top option. Save it locally then send me the file in a message bud.


Thanks for the tip, so far no problems. However I haven't found out yet how to send you the file. I don't know if it's possible on this forum.

----------


## Reinoud

> Have you tried openscad ? 
> your part would take about 3 minutes and 4 lines to design. 
> 
> Plus you could make it parametric.
> 
> For practical things openscad is probably the best and easiest to use. 
> 
> You don't draw anything you just tell the program what you want and it does it for you. 
> With the added bonus that it only makes solid models that are suitable for 3d printing. 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I haven't tried openscad yet, I'll look into that.
I'll post some pictures of the desired end result to clear things up.

----------


## dexyweescot

Could simply upload to your cloud and send a link..

----------


## dexyweescot

nozzle.jpgHows about that mate? That is an inner opening of 6mm with a 2mm wall. The V is then 6mm wide by 10mm long to the tip.

----------


## dexyweescot

I think I read it wrong and your wanting the sleeve to go over the nozzle then use a knife. You have to mind and use material thickness so your inside of your sleeve will be the outside of the nozzle. I see your tip has 14mm diameter at the top. if you have a 1mm wall then it will obviously be 12mm inside that then gets cut. Send me the dimensions that you want the finished nozzle to be.

----------


## curious aardvark

nice - but all you need is to cover the cone part - you don't need the base parts. All it's for is to cut the tip at the right level and then cut the v into it. 
So the base of the screw on nozzle - not necessary. 

Looks good though :-)

----------


## Reinoud

I've made some more pics of the nozzles. The nozzle on the left is the standard silicone nozzle, the other ones are what I use. Currently I use the shortest one and cut it to somewhat the shape I need.What I want to make is some sort of shim that fits around the uncut nozzle and that helps me to make controlled and consistent cuts.If this works I plan to make a different one for the nozzle in the middle, with different cut guides for other glue jobs.

----------


## Notend

I have long seen something like that.

----------


## majharul

simply upload to your cloud and send a link and i will complete this.

----------


## PinePure

> Try openscad.


Do you know some good tutorials for Opescad?

----------

